

How Technology can fix Capitalism - dagelf
http://dagelf.blogspot.com/2012/09/how-technology-can-fix-capitalism.html

======
dagelf
I've been following Hackernews for more than a year, purely on Twitter. Just
stumbled across the site now - didn't know it had a comment system etc...
Awesome!

